# Rx9s Tippler Pic



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Picture Rx9s Tippler 2011 Late Hatch


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice birds, what are these brown looking birds I've seen in your videos about? Post some of them up!
I need me some of them creams


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Which ones ??


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

*Dad Feed Young*

Dad Feeding Cream Young .


----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice ,i have blues.....


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

rx9s said:


> Which ones ??


In your new video at 3 secs and again at 33. Looks like it is a brown check?



calmcool410 said:


> Very nice ,i have blues.....


Start a new thread and post up some pictures!


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

*Rx9s 2012 young*

Rx9s 2012 young..Is this The one..


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

What are these Rx9s tipplers? and what do they do? are they used for fancy shows?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

English tippler is the breed of bird. They are bred to fly as long as possible. Record set 22 hours and 5 minutes. Times that high are on the rarity but 16 to even 18 hours is not uncommon. They fly over the loft but they can be trained out also and is practiced among people.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

rx9s said:


> Rx9s 2012 young..Is this The one..


It may be and the video color was just messing with me however the one I am thinking of appeared to be more of a brown.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

*Tippler Hen*

What Do you Think of this Tippler Hen??


----------



## BansheeX9 (Feb 24, 2012)

My son took one look at this picture & said "wow he looks georgeous"



rx9s said:


> Picture Rx9s Tippler 2011 Late Hatch


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks you


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

rx9s said:


> What Do you Think of this Tippler Hen??


I think it's brown. I'm interested in hearing what Becky thinks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks brown to me. Silver/dun can look a lot like it but this one is pretty darn brown.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

rx9s said:


> What Do you Think of this Tippler Hen??


Sure looks proud of itself.. Got a little strut going.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

You can send this one over with those creams later! =]
This is from Johnny?


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

I may Breed her to a Blue Bar .What do you Think??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

With a blue bar, they'll throw more blues unless he's carrying brown  Brown is the most recessive color so takes more effort to get more of them.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Not from Johnny.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

I do have a Brown Checker Cock.What do you think??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want more browns, put her with the brown check


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Let us see the brown check. My friend had one and gave it away to someone else. I think all I need soon will be brown in my flock and I may have all the genes in the tippler pool. You need to mate the two together or send off the pair to me haha or atleast the cock. You will get all brown hens from him no matter who you mate it to.


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

*Brown Tippler Hen Nest mate*

Brown Tippler Hen Nest mate.I get Reds & Brown Check.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Isn't this what that 2011 black tippler I got from you came from?


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

2011 black tippler came from them to.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Alright, did that other black one also come from this pair? It was an 2010 I believe but it was bandless. That one is split for dilute and split for rec red. It made me a yellow hen paired to a self red. If your bird brown then the cocks you get from her should make hens brown 50 percent of the time.


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help please send me some picture of the pigeon for please contact [email protected] Thankyou!!


----------

